
Paul Ceglia, who claims to own half of Facebook, out of jail in Ecuador - pseudolus
https://buffalonews.com/2019/06/12/ecuador-releases-facebook-scammer/
======
perdid0
If you read other sources on the story of this guy, most seem to make him seem
like a scam. But since I can’t judge what is “fake news” and not, all I can
say if fuck this article for making it seem like Ecuador is making a stand
against the US for some kind of freedom. Being from Ecuador, I can realize
that this is just a political move from Moreno. He fucked over Assange because
Wikileaks started revealing the dubious dealings of his family. But now he
wants to seem anti-US like his predecessor Correa did by denying the
extradition of some small insignificant player line Ceglia. This article makes
Moreno seem like a brave leader taking a stand against the US. He is a tool
trying to make himself look big after escaping any Wikileaks accusations. Fuck
him and Ceglia

~~~
SOLAR_FIELDS
The reaction from the US seems a little outsized too - why is the FBI swarming
this guy and US bothering to attempt to expedite for something that’s
basically a petty fraud attempt?

~~~
kayfox
He fabricated evidence in a lawsuit over the ownership of a multi-billion
dollar company. I am not surprised the feds took interest.

